
Legit-Looking iPhone Lightning Cables Will Hijack Your Computer - touristtam
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evj4qw/these-iphone-lightning-cables-will-hack-your-computer
======
ssheth
Imagine these being swapped out for the normal cables at an airport or mall
"charging" station .. hundreds of people using those cables every day for
charging .. all easily compromised..

~~~
jobigoud
In my experience public charging stations don't have cables, only sockets, but
yeah, leaving a hanging cable there is sure to catch a few people.

Now that I think of it, the charging sockets themselves on airport benches or
on the dedicated desks could also be compromised easily. Is there a way to
detect something fishy is happening?

Since the implant can be reached remotely another attack would be simply to
passively collect the data being transferred between a laptop and an external
device.

------
CaliforniaKarl
I already have “USB drives I didn’t buy” on the list of things not to plug in
to my computer. It’s easy enough to add “cables I didn’t buy” to that list.

~~~
banakkaffalatta
> _In my experience public charging stations don 't have cables, only sockets,
> but yeah, leaving a hanging cable there is sure to catch a few people._

You can use USB write blockers for charging only, I always have one with me if
I want to connect to an unknown USB plug

